# what helps me...



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, in the last few weeks I was thinking about what helps me with my Dp and my anxiety, and I found out, as many other here, that the most beneficial is regular excercise.

For me yoga works the best, I've tried it, and while i was excercising there's was nothing else in my head, but yoga, and thoughts about the excercise itself, it is a really good thing for clearing your mind off of all the bad thoughts...at least for a while.

The other great thing is soccer. Or any kind of collective sport. Not only you excercise physically, but you get to socialize with the others, so that's a good 2 for 1 bargain.

But all of this is no good, when you get a terrible headache like i do lots of times. When you're just anxious you can start running or doing some kind of activity right away, and for the moment the anxiety goes away , because you immerse yourself in the activity. But once you get a headache, which happens a lot while anxious, you can't do anything, and you're just left on your own, in your bed, with your thoughts haunting you.....


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

A wise friend of mine suggested yoga as well, I think I will try it 
I imagine it's easier to get started doing, since I have too little energy for other exercises.

It sounds nice to play sports with other people, but if I were to try now I think I would just blank out and feel even more detached. When I'm around a lot of people, I find that afterwards, I feel even less like I did what I just did. It's like I can't remember what just happened :/


----------

